# batterie HS ?



## agna (15 Janvier 2011)

bonjour à tous, 

ma batterie ne se recharge plus ! 
mon mac (powerbook G4 10.4.11) est branché sur secteur en permanence mais le pourcentage de la batterie ne décolle plus de 1% 

est-ce la fin ?
n'y a t'il pas une solution "magique" ? 
puis-je changer la batterie ?
combien cela va t'il me coûter ? 

comme vous le voyez, je ne suis pas la reine de l'informatique 
mais peut être qu'avec votre aide, je vais m'en sortir !
merci à vous !


----------



## Gidéhef (15 Janvier 2011)

Ca se vend ! Là, par exemple.


----------



## didgar (16 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

Télécharge CoconutBattery => http://www.coconut-flavour.com/coconutbattery_2.6/index.html

Une fois installé, lance le et ne choisis pas la mise à jour en 2.7 qui n'est pas compatible tiger ! Il y a une valeur qui s'appelle "Current Battery Capacity". Qu'est-ce qui est indiqué en face ?

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2011)

Tu peux essayer (ça ne fonctionne que si la batterie n'est pas morte) une réinitialisation du gestionnaire dalimentation.


----------

